

Levy's new book "In The Plex: How Google Thinks, Works, and Shapes Our Lives" - gourneau
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1416596585?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=393185&tag=gourneaucom-20

======
credo
<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/01/business/01author.html> is an interesting
article that talks about what the book has to say on Google's experience in
China.

